# Need input on Insulation quote



## gsr1974 (Apr 1, 2011)

All,
I live in NJ and this is my first post. Just need to know from you if I am paying 2 much ? The quote I received from a Energy Audit guy for insulating my 2000 Sqft townhome is below.


Attic Air-Sealing - 1000.00
RIM Joists Air-Sealing (2 inch spray foam) 165 linear feet - 1155.00
Attic Hatch with 2 inch foam board(R15) - 175.00

U.S. Natural GreenFiber Blown-in Cellulose Insulation 
6 inches installed in attic -900 Sqft - 1880.00

Foam Board Insulation(2 inch)

Wall Installation 1320 Sqft -  2480.0

Insulated bath fans in attic with r-8 insulated duct 140.0
Replace dryer vent with semi-rigid metal 40.0

This includes labor and all paper work submitted to State for credits etc.
Am I getting charged more ?


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

So you have met with this company's salesman and he has educated you as to the best way to insulate your home and you agree that this is how you want to do it Correct?

Okay so now you have a scope of work and a cost.

Now you are in great position to call another insulation company and have them give you a quote for their cost of doing the *SAME* work.

I emphasis Same because you need a quote for identical work, not what THEY think is a better way.

Without the same scope, comparing estimates is meaningless.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!

Details of air sealing; http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...sg=AFQjCNEV_sFpJPB8DwLjAd-t6PJoO842EQ&cad=rja

Rim joists; http://www.buildingscience.com/docu...arriers/critical-seal-spray-foam-at-rim-joist

Make sure they use straight duct pipe for better air-flow with elbows, rather than flex pipe. Wrap the metal pipe, don't use the pre-insulated plastic flex junk. Get the Type "A" hood for dryer, for 50% better exhaust flow; http://www.appliance411.com/faq/dryer-vent-length.shtml
Hope this helps as we have no idea what your LOCAL prices are.......

Gary


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

I had blown-in isulation installed in Dec. I went through Lowes (only because I wanted to use the deferral deal). It was the very best money I ever spent. My heating costs this Jan/Feb were reduced dramatically. Anyway, it turns out the company they sub-contract out is a regular on Holmes on Homes. I'm not sure who they would use in your area, but I think its safe to say that the big stores would at least stand by the work.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Hello and welcome gsr1974, to the best DIY'r site on the web.

Like mentioned, you have a scope of work, call another installer and have them provide a quote based on the same. Make sure they break the quote down as you have provided so you can see the differences per item.

Mark


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree with the other posts... Prices can vary substantially. The best way to judge whether you are getting a decent price is by getting a couple more quotes.


----------



## parts (May 6, 2009)

Did you pay for the audit as well? I say it is on the high side unless there is some unusual aspects to the job. Get three bids and go with the one you are comfortable with not necessarily the lowest


----------



## asinsulation (Apr 11, 2011)

well, i can tell you that the state paperwork is truly a pain the in you know what. and they are charging you for all the time of writing the audit out and transferring it to the computer program, which then entitles you to 50% of your material cost in a rebate back. and to charge more then $2.00 a square foot for only 6" of cellulose is a bit much if it is an open attic. great price on the dryer vent, a bit high on the bath vent, but that evens out. extremely high price on the attic hatch. the air sealing cost looks good depending on the type of material they are using. and rim joist price looks good. just depends on if you were comfortable with the company and dead set on going through the state rebate programs. most guys in n.j., including myself, are not interested in all the aggrevation that contractors deal with being involved there.


----------

